# Need Haunted House help!!



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Well im trying to turn my 3 car garage into a haunted house for 2010

Im also new to SketchUp so dont pressure me!!! Haha i have plenty of time though since its for 2010 and 09 halloween isnt even here yet so any help with how i should go about making my "house" would be greatly appreciated!!!

Pics:









(if above image doesnt work here is a link: http://tinypic.com/r/x0qpgj/4)


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

dont know how you'll do it, problem is props take up lots of room ,you could do a few maze walls with 1by and black visqueen use lost of mirrors for illusion of a huge area good luck!!!!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

morbid mike said:


> dont know how you'll do it, problem is props take up lots of room ,you could do a few maze walls with 1by and black visqueen use lost of mirrors for illusion of a huge area good luck!!!!


i can use part of the driveway too so its not really that small of a space i have a pretty big space actually i just kinda messed up making the garage big enough haha so its a lil bigger than it looks in there im not sure on an exact measurment so ya... anyway thanks!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

It all comes down to money. Can you afford 2x4s and plywood? or 2x2s and osb? or even pvc pipe and plastic sheeting? It all really matters on how much you can spend/how much you're willing to spend.
:jol:.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

What theme are you going with? That garage looks to be a nice size for running a haunt. You could have several switchbacks to make it seem longer than it really is. Maybe add a secret hallway for cast members to go back and forth, supporting several scares in different places.

Is that dark path on the right a sidewalk? Part of the haunt path?

I've also enclosed my driveway, using 1"x1"'s for the frame and black plastic (6mil, the thick stuff) as the walls. The vertical posts on the grass edge of the driveway were anchored with tent spikes so they didn't slide around. I also added a few tie-downs here and there to combat the wicked SoCal October winds.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

Last year was my first and my garage was just a U-shaped walk through using tarps, PVC, and ropes. This year I designed a better system that makes better use of the space. You'd be surprised how much you can do with a garage, especially a three car. I am in the process of cementing 6 foot PVC sections into buckets to anchor the tarp walls. I'm pretty excited about how much improvement I will be able to achieve from last year, but I still won't get everything done.

I bought an air compressor, but I just don't think I will have the time to make my TCT. I know it's basic stuff but I can't seem to wrap my mind around it so I'll save it for next year.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Front Yard Fright said:


> It all comes down to money. Can you afford 2x4s and plywood? or 2x2s and osb? or even pvc pipe and plastic sheeting? It all really matters on how much you can spend/how much you're willing to spend.
> :jol:.





Warrant2000 said:


> What theme are you going with? That garage looks to be a nice size for running a haunt. You could have several switchbacks to make it seem longer than it really is. Maybe add a secret hallway for cast members to go back and forth, supporting several scares in different places.
> 
> Is that dark path on the right a sidewalk? Part of the haunt path?
> 
> I've also enclosed my driveway, using 1"x1"'s for the frame and black plastic (6mil, the thick stuff) as the walls. The vertical posts on the grass edge of the driveway were anchored with tent spikes so they didn't slide around. I also added a few tie-downs here and there to combat the wicked SoCal October winds.


To FFF: Yes i will have enough money to do something like this by then im not gonna do this for 09 im probably doin it for 2010 so ill have plenty of time for money

To Warrant: My theme is just going to be "Horror" so it will be a mix of different rooms (ex. Zombie Room, Clown Room, Spider Room, Dark Halls)

The Secret hallway i was already planning on doing but thanks haha

No the dark path on the right is my driveway and to the left is a patio/porch whatever you call it... thats the problem the street is a good 100' from my garage and the garage is in the back behind my house on the left of the garage is a little side walk leading to the other porch and my house... So what do you think i should do about that? how will i get people (especially since a lot of people are little) to go back behind my house to go into the haunted house... i was also thinking maybe i could use my driveway as a waiting line? Thanks


----------

